# Waxstock Advanced Ticket Sales is Closed



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

But dont worry there are still tickets available on the gate on Sunday :thumb:

We have closed advanced ticket sales this morning at 10am if you have ordered a ticket this week it will be awaiting you at the entrance to Waxstock on Sunday. 

Just remember to bring your paypal reciept to be able to collect it. 

See you at Waxstock!


----------



## Crossy (May 11, 2011)

Is the confirmation email from my phone ok as proof of advance purchase or will I need a printed receipt?


----------

